# downtown disney and boardwalk



## happybaby (Sep 9, 2012)

I was at DT Disney only once with dd.   We drove there when we stayed at the Hilton SeaWorld

I know from Wyndhma Bonnet Creek we can take the shuttle or drive.

I am not familiar with Disney Boardwalk   Should we go there one evening? How do we get there from WBC

Looking at the map I think there is more at DT Disney.  Looking for something to do Saturday evening after our arrival and swimming at the resorts  (OLCC also)  There will be me and dh, dd and grd and my mom

But then we may be in bed for the night 

Maybe dinner unless we eat the resort.   Looking to waste time and not do alot until other dd and son in law arrive at midnight (coming from west coast)


Should we maybe go to the Swan one evening for a character meal.   I dont want to do one at MK since we will be there for MNSSHP or do one at Epcot because we will be sampling all day at the food festival.
Other alternative is Studios but not sure of the characters there.   GRDA would love goofy, mm, or any of the princesses.   open for suggestions

thanks


----------



## lvkcwalker (Sep 9, 2012)

*Character dinner at Swan*

A character dinner at The Swan is a great choice. They are buffets and start @ 5 p.m. Chip and Dale and Pluto and Goofy will be there. Go closer to 5 p.m. and you will have the characters almost to yourselves! Friday nights are seafood night and it even includes one lobster/person. Enjoy!


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 9, 2012)

I believe the character meals at the Swan might be cheaper than most of the others, too.

The Boardwalk is fun even just to walk through - a festive atmosphere.  It's EXTREMELY close to WBC (literally under a 2 mile drive).  Just turn left from Chelonia (the road that WBC is on) onto Buena Vista Way, then right on Epcot Resorts Drive (just past the Hess), and the "secret" free Boardwalk parking lot is on your right just behind the Hess.

Of course if you're going to eat at the Swan, you might get free (or validated) parking (I'm never quite sure since they're Sheraton rather than WDW -- different rules), and you would want to take the second entrance onto Epcot Resorts Drive (which is just a big loop) to get there quicker.


----------



## spencersmama (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a character brunch at the swan last December when we stayed there.  We didn't go for the characters, but they were there.  I was very surprised the brunch was significantly less than a other character brunches/meals I've eaten at Disney.  It is not a typical Disney experience, though.  It is a Starwood buffet with Disney characters, if that makes a difference to you.  

I don't know if they charge for parking just for the restaurant, but they do charge for parking if you stay overnight in the hotel.


----------



## happybaby (Sep 21, 2012)

MichaelColey said:


> I believe the character meals at the Swan might be cheaper than most of the others, too.
> 
> The Boardwalk is fun even just to walk through - a festive atmosphere.  It's EXTREMELY close to WBC (literally under a 2 mile drive).  Just turn left from Chelonia (the road that WBC is on) onto Buena Vista Way, then right on Epcot Resorts Drive (just past the Hess), and the "secret" free Boardwalk parking lot is on your right just behind the Hess.
> 
> Of course if you're going to eat at the Swan, you might get free (or validated) parking (I'm never quite sure since they're Sheraton rather than WDW -- different rules), and you would want to take the second entrance onto Epcot Resorts Drive (which is just a big loop) to get there quicker.



Is parking not free at the Boardwalk or is it just restaurants or hotels that charge for parking?   I thought even if we dont go there to eat, we would just go there to walk around.  

And if you do park by Hess, you can walk to Epcot or Studios.   They have another pay gate their?  We have always just gone to the main gates for admission because we would drive and park in each parks lot.


----------



## aowens (Sep 30, 2012)

*Parking is free*

I own at Bonnet Creek as well as being a former Disney employee.

And a person that visits Disney, including the Boardwalk, A LOT!

At Boardwalk the parking is free. As long as there is room. Maybe on New Year's Eve or 4th of July they might run out of room, but at other times it
is not an issue.

You drive up to the Boardwalk Resort and tell the guy at the gate that
you are there to spend money and to shop and eat. They will direct you
to the visitors parking area. It is BIG! That is all you need to do.

Boardwalk is AWESOME! Big River Grille & Brewing Works—the only working brewpub at Walt Disney is great and I recommend the Rocket Red! YUMMY!
Jellyrolls is a dueling piano bar. There is a cover and can be pricey, bit its
fun! They have shops and bakeries and the like as well. Its fun to walk all away around.


----------



## chunkygal (Oct 2, 2012)

my favorite restarant on all Disney Property is on the boardwalk...The flying Fish....so good...never miss it. good for family or romantic night. The fun is just walking on the boardwalk and watching the world go by.


----------



## happybaby (Oct 22, 2012)

Went to flying fish at disney boardwalk 

Yes!!!!   So good   a little pricey but good!!!!!

Didnt have time to go to the Swan for the character meal.   Grd saw enough characters at the parks and girls are not fond of buffets.  Rather have a meal

Ate at Fultons Crab house and Portobella at downtown Disney

all was very good

DH DD  loved the blue points at fultons   said best ever!!!


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 22, 2012)

aowens said:


> At Boardwalk the parking is free. As long as there is room.



i thought they typically offer 3 hour permits for dining/shopping but for full day parking (i.e. to go to epcot), they'd send you to the epcot lot. a lot of boardwalk guests/owners have complained that the lots are full of park guests and they have trouble finding parking for their hotel stays...until after the fireworks when the lots clear out.

(edited to add: the hess lot might be a different situation.  i don't know.)


----------



## happybaby (Oct 23, 2012)

When we arrived at the Boardwalk Security gate s i l said we have reservations at Flying Fish.  Told us where it would be best to park.

no problems!  But we were there later and when we finished eating most was closed, so we just walked around a little and left.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 3, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> (edited to add: the hess lot might be a different situation. i don't know.)


I've never seen any security controlling who parks at the lot behind the Hess.  I've heard that they do control it during very busy times (like Christmas and New Year's), but that's about it.  Normally you can just drive right in and park.  It's basically just an overflow lot for the Boardwalk area, and they seldom need it.


----------

